# What is whittled?



## towhead (Mar 15, 2007)

What does whittled mean?  Does anyone have a good picture of what whittled looks like?


----------



## capsoda (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Julie, Whittled refers to the bottle glass texture which has a wavy, dimpled, or hammered appearance as an effect of molten glass hitting a cooler mold. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-73322/mpage-1/key-whittled/tm.htm#73603


----------



## towhead (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Warren!  I think my Midget is mega whittled.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 15, 2007)

*Julie here is a pic of a (hammered) = whittled to the Max 1870 whiskey quart. Hope this helps you. Rick*


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 15, 2007)

You can also see in whittle effect from molds that were peened with a hammer and not ground smooth.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 16, 2007)

This is whittled too


----------



## towhead (Mar 16, 2007)

Rick, Matt and Zane:  Thanks for the info and pictures!  Yes, my midget is surely whittled.  Does the whittled effect change the value?  Thanks Again!


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 16, 2007)

Whittle marks are considered to add to uniqueness and charator of the glass.
 Typically whittled bottles will sell higher than the same non-whittled bottle. Sometimes a little more, sometimes a lot more.


----------



## towhead (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Matt!  Now if my Midget only had all of the metal part of the cover!


----------



## capsoda (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow Julie, You have your own Midget??????

 Can I see him or her??????  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Juss jokin. But I would love to see a pic. I love the midgets and have a few of my own.


----------



## towhead (Mar 17, 2007)

Here he is Warren!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh Yeah..... That is hammered with whittle! Great jar Julie!


----------



## capsoda (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, That is a great one Julie. I'll keep an eye open for a top for it.
 They are kind of tough to come by.


----------



## towhead (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Gunsmoke and Warren!  I still havent been able to totally identify it, most on EBay have a cross or the CJ letters on them and numbers on the bottom.  Mine has  no designs on the jar, and just an E on the bottom.  Thanks Again!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey warren I am not a Jar man, I gave this one to my buddy, what is with the (keystone) ?? I dont find many of these whole, here and there.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 18, 2007)

The symbol indicates the Keystone Glass Works near Philadelphia. Probably from the 1880s


----------



## capsoda (Mar 18, 2007)

Yep, Keystone Glass Works. The 1858 Masons were made by many different glass houses and there are many different variations of them as well as several different variations of the keystones.

 Hey Julie, It is just as common as the other two. Here are two of mine. The one is like yours. I have a couple more somewhere.


----------



## towhead (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice Warren!  The one on the left looks whittled.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 19, 2007)

Most of the midgets are whittled to some extent. I can only recall ever seing one clean one. Fruit jars show of whittling better than most bottles do.


----------



## towhead (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Again Warren!


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello.  Well I have been working on an answer to your question.  I am fairly new to this FORUM operation.  In fact I am still learning how to work my way around in it.  But I have realized for a long time that the term *Whittled* is not suitable to what we are seeing in the glass that was formed against a mold section that was too cold.  The making of anything out of glass is a process of controlled heat loss in each stage of it happening.
 My new post going on my homepage will cover this subject some more.

 RED Matthews    http://www.bottlemysteries.com


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,  I just went through this list of replies and contacts. I thought I had sent one to you, but I guess not.  I get lost in this great Forum activity because I am still new to using it.  Anyway go to my homepage http://www.bottlemysteries.com   and then go to the box for blogs, and there is one there about Cold Mold Ripple.  I posted the first paragraph of that blog here on the Forum and got all kinds of replies.  But the blog tells what it is and what causes it.  I realize that the terms Whittle and Hammered are never going away, but you can't pick corn until you plant and hoe the plants.  RED Matthews


----------



## bamascavenger (Sep 3, 2008)

what size lid does this midget take? I know an antique shop out in the country down here that has box loads of mason lids, i just would not know which one to get for you. if someone would give me a pic and sizes I will try and find one and if i do i will let you know what the price is an mail it to you for actual cost plus actual shipping. Terry.


----------

